# GSD Destruction



## CWhite (Dec 8, 2004)

So, as we know a BORED GSD will find his/her own entertainment,. 

Do you have any pictures of the aftermath of GSD's left to their own devices?


----------



## MJF (Dec 30, 2008)

I posted this video of Trip attacking the grill cover when he was just an itty bitty thing. Lucky for us that has been the extent of his destruction, unless you count doggy toys!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aYsrPBwV3YQ


----------



## CarLooSHoo (Feb 26, 2009)

Meesha likes to chew on boxes. My mom sends us a lot of packages and when we get done going through what's inside, we usually toss the box somewhere in the kitchen. That's when Meesha goes in for the kill...





































Hmmm I wonder who did this mess? Notice the ripped up ball on the side as well...


----------



## hudak004 (Aug 3, 2006)

bad doggies!!! When I got home, they were all pointing at one another


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Yep - seen those scenes before!!!!!!!!!

Lee


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: Wolfstraum
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LMAO.. Me too!!


----------



## MJF (Dec 30, 2008)

LOL! I am definitely going to apologize to my puppy now, he is an angel compared to that pick of the trash strewn everywhere!


----------



## MJF (Dec 30, 2008)

Meesha looks so proud of herself in that last picture!


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

KRISTI, how could you NOT post the pictures of the "pillow"?


----------



## hudak004 (Aug 3, 2006)

lol, how could I forget
She was mad because I ziptied the crate and she couldnt get out, but the pillow was within her reach so she pulled it in and......


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

> Quote:lol, how could I forget


I think the term is "post traumatic stress disorder" which can lead to selective amnesia.


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)




----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: Barb E.


ditto - three times









Lee


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

> Originally Posted By: Lynn_P
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: Wolfstraum
> ...


Yep except I don't take pictures becuase I'm too busy screaming Otto you are a bad bad puppa!

Wicker chairs - 3
Victorian couch - 1
cardboard boxes - dozens
soda bottles - hundreds
Stuffed animals - countless
chunks of grass out of my lawn - I'm going stop now before I get annoyed at what that puppy dog has done.


----------



## Rügen (Mar 19, 2008)

Rugen loves to read about politics. He devoured this Newsweek in no time flat.


----------



## CWhite (Dec 8, 2004)

Hilarious. 

I, don't have any pictures. 

Della went wild in the garage. She ate some cardboard a leash and so on. 

She also chewed a piece of upholstery in the car. This was AFTER coming off the field form obedience class. Hence, NO WIRE CRATES for her (in the car).


----------



## CherryCola (Apr 24, 2006)

Here's Cherry when she chewed a hole in the wall:










And digging! One of her fav puppy past-times. Luckily, she seems to have grown out of that one now


----------



## tnbsmommy (Mar 23, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: MJFI posted this video of Trip attacking the grill cover when he was just an itty bitty thing. Lucky for us that has been the extent of his destruction, unless you count doggy toys!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aYsrPBwV3YQ


I was cracking up that you can hear in the background "someone's going to be mad when they get home!" All the while just filming away!LOL


----------



## Lola1969 (Mar 6, 2007)

You know, Cherry looks totally innocent by that wall. I really don't think she did it!


----------



## JasperLoki (Sep 25, 2005)

These GSD's are like Bears that invade the houses, my god I didn't realize how bad our pups can be.

Cara, I love that pic of Rugen


----------



## clfike (Mar 20, 2009)

Another garbage picture. Needless to say, we now have a locking can that goes in the closet (because they broke into the "locking" one as well).


----------



## CWhite (Dec 8, 2004)

Are there any more pics? Come on! I know Carolina HAS to have some! 
Chris Wild, where are you?


----------



## HarleyGirl52874 (Jun 16, 2006)

OH MY, those pictures have me rolling! KHudak the feathers are too funny I bet you were finding feathers for weeks! 


I haven't gotten any pictures but mine have done their share!


----------



## Regen (Mar 8, 2007)

This thread makes me realize what angels I have at home









Too bad the kids are such monsters


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

This mess was done when Clover was a pup, Stomper was showing her how kill the houseplants...you can see him laying there innocently, Clover was in her crate.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

This was a very expensive memory card (total loss)









This is when Nikon took a running pee (cleaned)









This was the cord of my $550 vacuum (fixed by boss)









This was the NASS issue of the WDA mag that had some of my own photos printed in it (has been replaced)









This was me getting out of the shower to find blood all over the off white carpet (cleaned)









This was Kenya's favorite toy that we had for over two years until this night (stuffing removed, dogs still tug on the pelt)









Look at the baseboard at the top of the stairs, lol, good thing I have over $1100 security deposit! He did the same thing upstairs too.









While I was slaving away, shampooing and deep cleaning the carpets upstairs in 95 degree heat and humidity...









...Nikon was downstairs, deciding that since it was the official day of summer we no longer needed any boots









He's also chewed my computer stand, the leg of our bed, destroyed about 7 pairs of footwear, ate one of DH's W2s, ate the waivers signed by the people in our Schutzhund club....


----------



## oranges81 (May 9, 2008)

Looking at these make me feel better about 2 things..
1) Maze only ate 3 pairs of shoes, one couch, and one matching chair..
2) That I don't own a GSD pup yet! LMAO


----------



## oranges81 (May 9, 2008)

Looking at these make me feel better about 2 things..
1) Maze only ate 3 pairs of shoes, one couch, and one matching chair..
2) That I don't own a GSD pup yet! LMAO


----------



## oranges81 (May 9, 2008)

Looking at these make me feel better about 2 things..
1) Maze only ate 3 pairs of shoes, one couch, and one matching chair..
2) That I don't own a GSD pup yet! LMAO


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Oranges81Looking at these make me feel better about 2 things..
> 1) Maze only ate 3 pairs of shoes, one couch, and one matching chair..
> 2) That I don't own a GSD pup yet! LMAO


LOL

I should say that most of mine were my own fault. My dogs have a lot of freedom, and Nikon being my first pup probably had too much too soon. Just when I thought he had earned more he would do something bad.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

> Originally Posted By: LiesjeJust when I thought he had earned more he would do something bad.


That sounds about right. Nikon has the same I'm so cute, I wouldn't do anything wrong look that Otto had before he ate the couch!


----------



## oranges81 (May 9, 2008)

Maze was my first pup that did anything bad! And she did all this while I was in the room. I'd turn my back for a second and she'd eat the couch. Or her favorite trick.. Wrap her leash that I used to tether her to something, around a bone and proceed to chew on both... I'm surprised she's survived to be 2. Lol


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

My dogs only chew and ruin things when my DH is watching them or should I say not watching them. 

The other day I was in my home office and I asked DH to watch Bo and he was in the kitchen and so was Bo. Bo proceeded to chew his $90 sandles, I came out of the office and it was to late.


----------



## CWhite (Dec 8, 2004)

These are too funny. I guess I have to a picture of the damage in my car.


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

I don't have pictures but Isa destroyed our laundry floor when she was 3 months, tore the whole thing up! LOL


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Grimm has NEVER destroyed ANYTHING. What does this MEAN????


----------



## CWhite (Dec 8, 2004)

He is missing the destruction gene.









Are there any more pictures?


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Sorry, I don't have any pictures. Gala is the perfect Angel.


----------



## Elmo's Mom (May 21, 2007)

All of the dogs have innocent, sweet looks on their faces after having their fun. 

I guess I should consider myself fortunate. There is no damage caused by Elmo around the house. Elmo's only weakness is paper towels. If he sees one lying around and no one is there, it's game on!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

I never took pics of what Brady did but I can list.

I think Brady knew I hated the following:
Carpet when we bought the house he tore it up and
destroyed DH's couch from he bach pad I had to tell him he was a Bad boy but in my head I was say good boy

then he proceeded to chem my window sill (whicj i fixed with wood putty and snaded) and chewed some of my stairs.

Then it was the bag of cd's which he destroyed all but 10
other then that he is an angel.

I don't believe any of these pics all staged 
LOLOL


----------



## clfike (Mar 20, 2009)

You just have to laugh. I always tell people if you can't laugh at things like this and just get mad all the time, you probably shouldn't have dogs, because this is the way it is. That's why we never spend too much money on furniture, because we know eventually, someone will probably ruin it.







It's the price you pay for having this much love.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

exactly!!

I tell tell everyone who comes over dress in clothes you don't care about getting dirty or slobbered on because you will get dirty and slobbered on. 

If you don't like it don't come over


----------



## gmcenroe (Oct 23, 2007)

I should show these pictures to my wife and she might not be as mad at Juli for some small destructive behavior when she was a puppy. Her favorite was baseboards around the kitchen entrance, the front corners of her plastic crate where the two halves come together and a few carpet corners. She also had a big attraction for toilet paper rolls, lots of fun spinning those out! Luckily she never had an appetite for leather furniture or car seats. I could leave her in my car for hours and she never chewed on anything in there, maybe she thought it was her giant crate.

Glenn


----------



## chinsNdobermans (Dec 18, 2008)

I'm rethinking exactly how much I want a puppy right now! lol!


----------



## Grims (Jul 3, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: LiesjeThis was a very expensive memory card (total loss)


...here you go...twice the size for 14 bucks









http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820208411


----------



## ken k (Apr 3, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: CindyFYou just have to laugh. I always tell people if you can't laugh at things like this and just get mad all the time, you probably shouldn't have dogs, because this is the way it is. That's why we never spend too much money on furniture, because we know eventually, someone will probably ruin it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL aint that the truth, I only have a 8X12 carpet in the living room, I buy the cheap ones, needed a new one and debated on getting one, I knew it would only be a matter of days before someone pooped, peed or threw up on it, take into consideration nothing has happened to the old one for months, the new one was down for 2 days and Heidi threw up on it


----------



## lucymom (Jan 2, 2009)

What is best are the INNOCENT expressions....Cherry has it down pat. The "I dunno what happened" look or the "what, I thought you liked it this way" look.

Wow, some major renovating. 

I always fall back on my mantra....good thing they're cute!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: chinsNdobermansI'm rethinking exactly how much I want a puppy right now! lol!


Really bad!! that stuff can be fixed or replaced 
but the love a dog is priceless


----------



## OkieAmazon (Jun 14, 2005)

I learned my lesson well with my Dobie, Mingus, when he was a pup! 


Coming home to find a 50 pound bag of potting soil all over the kitchen and dirty puppy prints all over EVERYTHING in the house, including sofa, chair, bed, etc. I truly thought it would be easier to rake it level and throw down some seed than clean it up, but then I envisioned having to mow my kitchen and changed my mind.


I went out and bought the biggest, sturdiest crate sold that evening and have NEVER left a pup unsupervised since.


----------



## chinsNdobermans (Dec 18, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: littledmc
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: chinsNdobermansI'm rethinking exactly how much I want a puppy right now! lol!
> ...


lol I know! My 10 year old destroyed a pair of my glasses (mind you, that I'm blind without) while I was sleeping one night when she was younger, and a leather jacket. I'm just envisioning a dog who only stays her size for a few days!


----------



## Dee Phillips (Nov 29, 2008)

I had 9,6 week old pups in a birthing room,they decided they liked the taste of sheet rock,by the time I got up at 4:00 they had a hole the size of a basketball eaten thru the wall to the studs, Ha glad I didnt over sleep. My sire 2 still steals my shoes if you dont watch him, some never learn.


----------



## tnbsmommy (Mar 23, 2009)

I threw away a pair of sandals that I wear to work just yesterday... One had been chewed to pieces.. The sad thing is there were people HOME most of the day! 

We usually know when the trash has been gotten into, by the dogs' reactions when we walk in. Mya lays down (usually she runs to greet us, lol) and looks all innocent, Magnum runs and hides behind the computer chair(also usually runs to greet us!) So we know we're in for SOMETHING when they do that.


----------



## Grims (Jul 3, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: tnbsmommyI threw away a pair of sandals that I wear to work just yesterday... One had been chewed to pieces.. The sad thing is there were people HOME most of the day!
> 
> We usually know when the trash has been gotten into, by the dogs' reactions when we walk in. Mya lays down (usually she runs to greet us, lol) and looks all innocent, Magnum runs and hides behind the computer chair(also usually runs to greet us!) So we know we're in for SOMETHING when they do that.


Hmm, but yet they say a dog won't understand a correction if not given moments after the incident because they don't remember doing anything wrong..


----------



## tnbsmommy (Mar 23, 2009)

I've heard that, and even preached it to the family, lol... 

But it gets harder to believe the more this pattern of Mya's face going "I really don't think I know what your talking about" and Magnum's face saying "I'm so ashamed, I don't know what I was thinking." emerges... lol.. ANY other time we walk in they are on us like we've been seperated for hundreds of yers.


----------



## coushattagal (Sep 7, 2004)

Mollie can't get into the kitchen trash as it is in a closet - but she gets into the bathroom trash unless we close the door. Here is innocence personified with a destroyed toy:


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

Man, I guess due to her health issues, Gracie decided that was enough of a headache for me and is well behaved. She chewed the corner of a table - her bone was up against it, the bone slipped and she kept chewing. We just blew it off, realizing it was a mistake - never said a word to her about it but for a week she'd walk by it and put her ears down. She also chewed the tips of DHs boot laces when he went away for training (Gracie was only 4-5 months old in both instances). Other than that <knock on wood> she's great. She gets paper towel tubes and empty tissue boxes to play with on occasion - she had never taken anything out of the garbage nor chewed newspapers, magazines...and they are all within her reach. I consider myself extremely blessed.

And now if you all don't mind, I'm going to have a good laugh from those pictures


----------



## GSDLVR76 (Aug 6, 2007)

When Shilo was younger she chewed up a pair of my glasses that I had just bought a couple weeks prior and she destroyed my dh's boots. She use to have a taste for Elmo's plastic eyes. She demolished quite a few Elmo dolls!


----------



## MoongazrNH04 (Feb 9, 2004)

All these pics have made me realize how lucky I am with Sam. In the 3+ years that I have had him, he has never gotten into any trouble inside...he's been a total angel when left alone!

Gotta laugh with the box pics though, Sam is the same way...he loves to demolish them. We have pizza every Thursday, and he'll lay on the floor, whining softly until he get's his box.







(he has a basket full of toys, but empty box's are his fav, lol)


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Ava was a cunning, diabolical, Tinkerbell serial killer! After going through numerous Tinkerbell's......who never stood a chance in this house...we decided it best to stop buying new Tinkerbells. Things were quiet for a while...and we thought she had turned over a new leaf...changed her ways....turned away from that life......................


----------



## clfike (Mar 20, 2009)

How could I forget about this?







This is current. Timber is slowly working his way through the foot rest of the recliner. Good thing we wanted to replace it anyway.


----------



## CWhite (Dec 8, 2004)

You have FAILED the lie detector test. 

Sending you to jail guarded by a pack of chihuahuas!


----------

